# telfair.co



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

bucks or starting  to pow some. seen to small ones fighting sat am plots come up late but good deer sign does r ever where this year, 4 on my place have twins. any u guys need help finding deer or hog in telfair co i have a good dog hes 4 and never lost one he is a bulldog but not mean and no i don't mind helping u FLA boys we or all bros in hunting and need to stick together lol just gas money is all 478/231/6214or text  no other dogs plz


----------



## SELPHBD (Oct 14, 2009)

I need help , i have 300 acr. In telfair co. Almost to milan on 280, my land border's dodge co. I have 2 
250 lb feeder's that i leave running up there , and no deer will touch the corn  , my uncle was there this weekend and saw 2 doe's go 5 feet from it and hawl a@@.  Does these things scare deer , its been there for 3 month's , and there is 3 months of corn on the ground wasted , and cornstalks are growing .


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

man we put in some feeders last year in a good used place and deer stop going there  and did not see a deer there till we took them out, if yall have any acorns on your place forget  the corn. i stick with natural foods and thickets early in the season. the bucks are starting to move more Ive seen over 30 deer and 18 of them where bucks


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 15, 2009)

Sel, 
I had a lease very close to where your talking about for several years, right down from mt zion church. Back side of it bordered a farm.  (leased from jeff williams) deer there wont eat much corn, doesnt matter when ya put it out. Turkeys would however!!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

yea im not far from there ether we have alot of deer and thy wont eat corn at all. nat. foods is the best bet


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a lease near there for several years.  They will start hitting the corn in late Nov.  The hogs and turkey will tear it up.


----------



## gabowhunter2 (Oct 15, 2009)

horsecreek said:


> (leased from jeff williams)



The man is a crook. Leased land from him and he said it was 1200 acres. Come to find out it was maybe 600 acres. Then found out he didn't own the land and was sub-leasing Rayonier property. 

A learnig experence for me. Will never lease land without checking tax office for excact acerage.


----------



## SELPHBD (Oct 18, 2009)

*Bucks are a runnin*

THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO ON THE CORN AND FEEDER'S.
WE WENT THIS WEEKEND AND CLEANED UP , THE BUCK'S ARE EVERYWHERE , BETWEEN ME AND 3 OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS . WE GOT 4 NICE , BIG BUCKS  AND 2 BIG DOES , QUALITY CONTROL . WE SAW ALOT MORE , CANT WAIT FOR RUT . I'LL BE THERE THE 5TH THRU THE 11TH .AND THE LAST BUCK WE GOT HIS NECK WAS STARTING TO SWELL AND ALL THE BUCK'S WERE ALREADY WITH ATLEAST 2-3 DOE'S


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I didnt even think to ask you if your corn had dust on it. Its a fact that deer in our area will not eat corn with dust on it as well as fresh corn with no dust. I put out some for pictures last weekend and it was still there this weekend. They just will not eat that very much.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 2, 2009)

nice


----------



## muddfoot (Dec 10, 2009)

jeff will lease land to you and when your not up he wil let his freinds hunt and kill whatever walks


----------



## roscoe54 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have not meet one person during the three years I been hunting around Chauncey that has said one good thing about Jeff W.The only words they say is don't trust him.


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o (Dec 15, 2009)

anyone seeing anything?


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Dec 15, 2009)

o iTz DaLtOn o said:


> anyone seeing anything?


i hunted Sunday in all the rain set in the middle of a flooded creek was watching a doe and had a deer i call the ghost come in be hand me man is this gay smart he bowled me this is 3 times this deer has got the upper hand on me  but yea i found some fresh pow outs today and been seeing a lot of does and they or starting to move more in the day


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 17, 2009)

I went last weekend and it was super wet. Didnt get to sit much due to conditions. I didnt see a deer any of the times I was able to sit. Sign was tough to see also. Anymore updates???


----------

